# Valve cover gasket + spark plug seal



## ppupet (Jul 2, 2004)

1998 Altima GL 2.4L engine.
I was going to change the plugs today for this car and on the first two cables to the left were soaking in oil. At first I panicked and thought that it might be a head gasket but about 30 seconds later I figured that it was the valve cover gasket that was faulty.
Question is, how hard is it to replace the valve cover gasket? It looks like there are only nine screws, after removing those screws, should the valve cover just lift off?
What else apart from the valve cover gasket + spark plug seals should I buy.
Before I put the new gaskets on, should I sand any area to make sure that there are no minute holes left between the gasket and the cover?
Is there a product I should put on between the gasket and the cover or between the gasket and the engine?

As you can see I am a newbie and have done some searching but cannot locate a step by step. Therefore your contributions would be very helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

welcome to the board and the altima world. removing the valve cover and replacing the valve cover gasket and spark plug tube seals is pretty straightforward. remove the spark plug wires and spark plugs and remove the bolts/nuts holding the cover on and the hose attached to it. remove the valve cover seal from the cover and the spark plug tubes as well. wipe down both the head surface and the valve cover surface where the seal lays, paying extra attention to any spots that may have silicone or some kind of sealant on it. after everything is wiped down, you can install the new seal onto the valve cover along with the spark plug tube seals. where the seal covers the ends of the cams, i use a small line of silicone, blue works great, and nowhere else. reinstall the cover and tighten the bolts/nuts ( i list both because some engine have studs and some dont) down to 69-95 inch/lbs. or 5-8 ft/lbs. (straight from the fsm). there is a sequence to the tightening as well. try to work your way from the center of the valve cover out. this will help distribute the force on the seal without distorting the valve cover. i hope this helps you. if i forgot something or youre stuck, just ask again. 
Good Luck!


----------

